# Plow Shopping For 2005 TJ Unlimited



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Not too many plows available. Prices so far:

I asked for the Western price, 7'4" Suburbanite $4,240 installed out the door plus tax. Though the salesman said the Meyer would back drag better and will stand up better to commercial use then the Suburbanite.

6'8" Meyer $3,995 installed plus tax.

6'8" Snowdogg $4,000 installed plus tax.

6'8" Snowway $5,300 installed plus tax.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Put a real 7'-6" blade on there. Your Jeep will handle it.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Problem unless the manufacturers website says it's for your Jeep the dealers here will not put it on.

Though on Thursday I found a one man operation said he would put on the Meyer 7'6". Though he is 30 minutes away.

This evening going through the Meyer 2015 Application And Product Guide book shows mounts for the DP 6.8 and the DP 7.6 for the 1997 to 2006 TJ Wrangler.

I am going to have to go back and show them what is in the Meyer book and see if they will then put on the DP 7.6. It is 25 pounds more then the DP 6.8.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

JMO 6-8 plow is too narrow. I find the 7 1/2 Just wide enough. If you angle the 6-8 the path it will clear is not as wide as the jeep.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

32vld;2046073 said:


> Problem unless the manufacturers website says it's for your Jeep the dealers here will not put it on.
> 
> Though on Thursday I found a one man operation said he would put on the Meyer 7'6". Though he is 30 minutes away.
> 
> ...


If your vehicle is lifted in any way, make sure whomever installs mount, makes bottom of mount parallel to ground. Cheers


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

My Jeep is stock.


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

I couldn't be happier with my 7'6" Fisher HT.

Granted, I am not really "commercial", but I did a dozen driveways last year (30 pushes each), and it performed flawlessly, and the Jeep handled it just fine (fitted with 4 air shocks, Blizzaks, and ballast).


----------



## jme4158 (Dec 3, 2011)

I had a 6'9" fisher sd on my '97, '03, and '06.. it worked great never had a problem, just go for it and get a real plow and not one of those homeowner shovels.. you won't regret it.. I used airbags in front coils to help with the weight and usually had a few bags of salt in the back for my route..


----------

